# What is "hot" items in your area this time of year?



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Not sure if this is where this should go, if not please put it where it goes.

Was wondering what items seem to be the most asked for in your parts this time of year. This does not have to be something that YOU sell, but what do people seem to be looking for? For example in my area of the southeast, it seems to be fresh milk, butter, eggs, and sage. Guess it's all the cooking going on. I was just trying to get some ideas of what might be "in demand" that I hadn't thought of and maybe have them available next year. I am definately planting more sage plants this coming year. People LOVE the fresh sage around here. Any ideas?

whitewolf


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Theres a nor'easter coming up the east coast right now. I just leased the last 4 wheel drive at the rental agency. :bouncy: The 3 people behind me would have killed for it. Now I wonder if there is any snow shovels left?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I go to the local crafters deal at the little mall in Butte and I have noticed that chainsaw carved bears are really selling. He even put some with solar lights on top and they sold out right away. Also knitted hats and scarves are selling pretty well as are hand made bed quilts and quilted table runners and placemats. sisterpine


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

snow plows, 4x4s, winter tires, heaters, snowmobiles, freezer beef, just to name a few things that i see go fast o and salt and salt spreaders go very fast


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Tow trucks, firewood and winches. :happy:


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

o ya firewood is another big seller around here too


----------

